# Indexation (?) Disque Dur Externe



## Mike_p687 (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour.

J'ai un problème avec mon disque dur externe (DDE). Lorsque je le branche, les éléments présents dessus ne s'affiche pas, ou au mieux une partie.

Je m'explique. Sur le disque il n'y a que des fichiers vidéo. .MP4 ou .AVI (ou encore .VOB) dans plusieurs dossiers.

En général quand je le branche, les dossiers apparaissent. Je rentre dans un des dossiers (avec une petite centaine de vidéos et 4 autres dossiers) qui ne contient que des vidéos .MP4
Et là j'attends comme d'habitude que la petite icône Quicktime se transforme en (première ?) image de la vidéo (j'espère que vous voyez ce que je veux dire - Précision : je suis sous Léopard, c'est peut-être dû à Aperçu). Je crois que ça s'appelle l'indexation mais je peux sûrement me tromper. Et je défile mais au bout d'un moment ça s'arrête.
J'ouvre un autre dossier et là (que des vidéos .AVI) les fichiers ne changent pas.

Le problème, c'est pas trop que les icônes ne changent pas (bien que ce soit le signe qu'ils soient "prêts"), c'est que je ne peux pas lire les vidéos ni copier des fichiers sur le DDE =/

Et encore, parfois les dossiers sont vides (mais prennent bien la place sur le DDE) ou encore, suite à une erreur lorsque j'essaye de copier un fichier sur le DDE ou de lire une vidéo présente dessus, certains éléments (pour ne pas dire tous les plupart du temps) disparaissent !
Et donc le DDE est "vide" car rien n'est affiché, mais tout est bien dessus.

Et pas moyen de l'éjecter avant de tirer le cable.

Que faire s'il vous plaît ?  Merci d'avance !


----------



## Mike_p687 (24 Août 2008)

Personne pour m'aider s'il vous plait ? 

En général maintenant que je le branche tout y est, puis les fichiers se reconnaissent et à un moment ça s'arrête et si j'essaye d'ouvrir un fichier tout disparait !
Bien sûr, impossible d'éjecter le périphérique, l'utilitaire de disque quand je le fais vérifier tout va bien et si je clique sur réparer le disque : Impossible de démonter le DDE

Je ne sais plus quoi faire ça devient vraiment handicapant ! Que faire SVP ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2008)

Première chose à faire : vérifier l'état de ton disque, il semble endommagé d'après les symptômes décrits (pas "matériellement", hein, juste "logiquement"). Tu vas dans "Applications/Utilitaires" et tu lance l'application "Utilitaire de disque", tu sélectionne ton disque, et dans un premier temps, tu fais "vérifier le disque" dans l'onglet SOS (pas "vérifier les autorisations", hein, le disque !).

En fonction de ce qu'il te dira tu pourra le cas échéant faire "Réparer le disque" !


----------



## Mike_p687 (24 Août 2008)

Tout d'abord merci de ton aide 

Ensuite, pour ton indication, voici ce que ça donne : Impossible de démonter le disque 






J'ai déjà eu un problème avec ce disque dur. Il n'apparaissait plus sur le bureau (c'était encore pire donc bien que j'en suis au même point ici).
J'ai fixé le problème de manière très simple en cliquant sur "Rebuild" dans le logiciel DiskWarrior (où il était détecté).

Mais ici ça ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2008)

Alors, il va falloir passer à plus sérieux qu'utilitaire de disque ou Diskwarrior. je vois trois options possibles :

1 et 2 : tentative de réparation du disque au moyen de Techtool Pro (cas 1) ou de Drive Genius (cas 2)

3 : récupération des données au moyen de Data Rescue II, puis formatage du disque.

Pour cette dernière option, tu peux déjà, sur le site de l'éditeur, télécharger la version de démo, et si le résultat est positif, acheter la version complète.


----------



## Mike_p687 (24 Août 2008)

Raaaaaah non ça c'est vraiment la ***** ! 

Je retenterai plusieurs fois avec l'utilitaire de disque ou d'autres trucs avant d'entamer cette longue manoeuvre ... Mais bon je ne mets pas ta parole en doute, je ferai ce qu'il faut 

Merci pour ton aide en tous cas =)


----------

